Good iOS tutorial to recommend for a 14 year old? - rutipo
======
hackrocket
For an absolute beginner a good way to start is by following an online course
in iOS development:

<http://www.hackrocket.com> Will soon launch an immersive three-month program
to teach absolute beginners how to build iPhone and iPad apps

<http://teamtreehouse.com/>

[http://www.lynda.com/iOS-tutorials/iOS-SDK-Essential-
Trainin...](http://www.lynda.com/iOS-tutorials/iOS-SDK-Essential-
Training/92179-2C.html)

[http://itunes.apple.com/itunes-u/ipad-iphone-application-
dev...](http://itunes.apple.com/itunes-u/ipad-iphone-application-
development/id473757255)

<http://codelesson.com/courses/tag/Mobile>

You can also try to learn on your own. Here are some of the best books:

\- iPhone Programming : The Big Nerd Ranch Guide

\- Cocoa Design Patterns

\- iPhone App Development : The Missing Manual

\- The iOS Developer's Cookbook

\- Cocoa Design Patterns

\- Head First: iPhone Development

Once you start developing <http://www.stackoverflow.com> is an invaluable
resource

~~~
rutipo
Cool, looks very good. I appreciate the help!

------
jen_h
Ray Wenderlich's tutorials are really great:

<http://www.raywenderlich.com/tutorials>

Here's one specifically for High School students:

[http://www.raywenderlich.com/5600/ios-for-high-school-
studen...](http://www.raywenderlich.com/5600/ios-for-high-school-students-
getting-started)

And another, creating a text adventure game:

[http://www.raywenderlich.com/11079/ios-for-high-school-
stude...](http://www.raywenderlich.com/11079/ios-for-high-school-students-
text-adventure-game)

And here's Apple's:

[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#DOCUMENTATION/iPhone...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#DOCUMENTATION/iPhone/Conceptual/iPhone101/Articles/00_Introduction.html)

There are bunches out there, though--would love it if you report back later on
what your favorites were!

~~~
rutipo
Thankyou! I've sent it to my cousin, I'll try to find out which were his
favorites.

------
Gumpie
I am busy working through the Big Nerd Ranch books and so far i am VERY
impressed

